# Should I just quit school?



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

.


----------



## euro4 (Jun 21, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> I am feeling really lost and confused at the moment and I don't know what my next step should be.
> 
> I am currently studying at a music school. I love music, but I am not sure whether I want to make this my career.
> I am thinking of quitting this school, and then finding a part time job and enrol into another school where I would excel in. Would this be a good idea?


Hi @WinterFox, I think no one can truly answer your question because it is something that needs a deep knowledge of your situation, and a web post is completeley insufficient.

As a general rule, music is the most competitive field I know, so if it is not clear to you that you want to compete in this world, I would not advise you a music career. As a fellow 4w5, working in music, I would not recommend going into a music career if it is not clear to you. And it was very clear to me I would not live from my music, so I have other careers. A shallow interest in music is really a bad career choice.

Talking as an INTJ, what would you like to be in 10 years, and in 20 years? 
How do you think you could help Music? musicians?
What music do you like?


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

euro4 said:


> Hi @_WinterFox_, I think no one can truly answer your question because it is something that needs a deep knowledge of your situation, and a web post is completeley insufficient.
> 
> As a general rule, music is the most competitive field I know, so if it is not clear to you that you want to compete in this world, I would not advise you a music career. As a fellow 4w5, working in music, I would not recommend going into a music career if it is not clear to you. And it was very clear to me I would not live from my music, so I have other careers. A shallow interest in music is really a bad career choice.
> 
> ...


My ideal career path is to be self-employed and work for myself actually, so this is what I would like to be 10 years later.
Unfortunately, I have overprotective family members who yelled at me all the time for even thinking about this idea so I find it kinda impossible to pursue this dream of mine at the moment.
So my alternative options would be to find jobs and work for others. Unfortunately nobody wants to hire me so I have no other choice but to go back to school. I am not sure what to study though.
If I don't study music, I would probably study other things such as graphic design, fashion design, or psychology. But I wonder if these few paths have any good career prospects?

And I am not sure how I could help musicians... Perhaps writing songs? Because my course that I am studying is about songwriting.

My favorite music is pop rock, I like slow songs that carries lots of passionate and intense emotions.


----------



## euro4 (Jun 21, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> My ideal career path is to be self-employed and work for myself actually, so this is what I would like to be 10 years later.
> Unfortunately, I have overprotective family members who yelled at me all the time for even thinking about this idea so I find it kinda impossible to pursue this dream of mine at the moment.
> So my alternative options would be to find jobs and work for others. Unfortunately nobody wants to hire me so I have no other choice but to go back to school. I am not sure what to study though.
> If I don't study music, I would probably study other things such as graphic design, fashion design, or psychology. But I wonder if these few paths have any good career prospects?
> ...


If you are open to any choice, I would go with graphic design, because:
- you can be creative, and develop the artistic side
- it is fun (unless you have no talent for it)
- it is more open career-wise, with more work options
- you can learn from scratch wtihout prior specific knowledge (whereas music needs to be studied from childhood to reach an acceptable level, in general)

What I would do with your protective family is:
- gather information about the different studies options (places, prices, contents, work possibilities)
- gather the family into a reunion and explain the different options
- let everyone shout, scream, cry and finally take a decision. Make sure that the decision they take to protect you is the one you had already decided (by presenting the facts with the right "light")


----------

